# Datensicherungsprogramme???



## Toasti2000 (20. März 2003)

Servus,

haben seit einiger Zeit bei uns und in der Firma Probleme mit ARCServe2000. Jedes mal wenn ich einen Sicherungs-Job abschließen will meckert er, der angemeldete Benutzer hätte nicht genug Rechte dafür. Haben den Benutzer nach Anleitung von ca erstellt, aber es funzt immer noch nicht richtig.

Ich denke mal, dass wir irgendwas falsch gemacht haben, kommen aber nicht drauf was!

Vielleicht hat eine von euch auch in der Firma ARCServe2000 und kann mir das ganze nochmal kurz erklären! Auf unserem Backup-Server läuft Win2k Professional.

Veritas haben wir auch schon getestet, da gibt es komischerweise wieder andere Fehler. TapeWare von HP is überhaupt der größte Schrott schlechthin!

Zudem wollte ich fragen ob ihr noch n paar gute Backup-Programme kennt, die von den Funktionen her so wie z.B. ARCServe2000 oder Veritas sind. Schön wäre wenn man sich davon eine Test-Version runterladen könnte um das ganze mal zu testen.

Vielleicht kann mir aber auch einer von euch das mit dem ARCServer nochmal erklären, wäre echt sehr nett!

Machen schon ewig mit mit dem Zeug rum, aber ne richtig gute Lösung haben wir auch noch net.

Also, dann schon mal Danke!!!!

Greetz, Toasti


----------



## Rettungsdackel (20. März 2003)

hi,

mit welchem Benutzer bist du an der workstation angeeldet?


----------



## Toasti2000 (21. März 2003)

hab das problem schon gelöst, trotzdem danke!


----------



## Toasti2000 (25. März 2003)

nun aber folgendes problem: im log steht er würde auf die zu sichernde freigabe connecten, doch das versucht er wenn man net abbricht in 5 stunden noch. da kann irgendwas net stimmen, haben username und pw überprüft. er sollte normalerweise problemlos auf den file server connecten können.

was mach ich nur, hat jemand von euch ne idee???


----------

